# DDR4 RAM LED Vengeance leuchtet nicht CMU16GX4M2C3200C16R



## daRk351 (12. Februar 2017)

Moin,

bei dem o.g. RAM funktioniert neuerdings die LED Beleuchtung nicht mehr, allerdings verhält es sich so, dass ich den PC starte und die LED wie gewollt leuchten. Sobald ich im Windows (10 Pro 64Bit) angemeldet bin und auf dem Desktop lande schalten sich die LEDs aus.
Führe ich einen Win Neustart durch bleiben die LED aus. Fahre ich Win runter und starte den PC wiederholt sich die Prozedur und sobald ich auf dem Desktop bin schalten sich die LED aus.

Dieses war nicht immer so. Habe ich vielleicht irgendwas verstellt? Geht das überhaupt?

Ich habe nachträglich LED Strips von CableMod (Widebeam Magnetic) direkt am Board angeschlossen (RGB_Header_1) und mit der Beleuchtung über Asus Aura Tool Leuchteinstellungen ausprobiert. Ich weis, das alles Parallel wie gewünscht funktionierte, RAM Beleuchtung, Board Beleuchtung und LED Strips, jedoch auf einmal nicht mehr.

Asus Maximus IX Hero z270
i7-7700k
Corsair H115i mit CorsairLink 4 v4.5.0.55
Aura Lightning Control v1.04.21


Bin wirklich ratlos...


----------



## Izzie (12. Februar 2017)

Habe exact das gleiche Problem. Den PC heute zusammen gebaut. 

I7-7700k
Asus Z270-A
16GB Corsair Vengeance LED blau DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit
EVGA 1070FTW

Installiert sind: Win10 64bit, Treiber (Chipsatz etc) und folgende Programme: AURA Lightning Controle (für die MB-LEDs), CAM (als Monitoring Programm), Corsair Link 4 (wo mir der RAM nicht angezeigt wird, ich kann keine LED Einstellungen hier vornehmen?), EVGA PrecisionX16 (Grafikkarte wird hier übertaktet und die LEDs/FANs kontrolliert).

Wenn ich den PC kaltstarte leuchtet der RAM, auch mit diesem "breathing"-Effekt oder was das sein soll. Nach der Anmeldung im Windoof erlöschen die LEDs und er bleibt dunkel.
Hätte ihn gerne auf statisches leuchten gestellt oder das er im Normalbetrieb überhaupt wieder leuchtet. hat hier ein Modder-Genie eine Idee? "Kabbelt" sich da auch vllt etwas mit einem meiner Monitoring Programme oder so?

Liebe Grüße,
Izzie


----------



## Izzie (12. Februar 2017)

Aura deinstalliert -> LEDs leuchten wieder. Jetzt noch rausfinden wie ich sie statisch bekommen kann


----------



## daRk351 (12. Februar 2017)

Izzie schrieb:


> Aura deinstalliert -> LEDs leuchten wieder. Jetzt noch rausfinden wie ich sie statisch bekommen kann



Werde ich gleich mal ausprobieren, ob es bei mir auch hilft. Ich hoffe nur wenn ich Aura da nn neuinstalliere bleiben sie am leuchten, denn ich brauche ja das tool. Meines wissen kannst du den leuchteffekt nicht umstellen. sie sind so konstruiert, dass sie immer pulsieren.



Izzie schrieb:


> Aura deinstalliert -> LEDs leuchten wieder. Jetzt noch rausfinden wie ich sie statisch bekommen kann



Was für eine schwere geburt..... ich zähle mal vorgänge und ergebnis auf.

Aura deinstallieren über systemsteuerung -> geht nicht, klicke auf deinstall es passiert nichts
Antivirus ausgeschaltet und vorgang wiederholt -> selbes ergebnis nix passiert
Windows im abgesichertem modus gestartet -> selbes ergebnis...
(das gleiche ergebnis auch so mit anderen Asus tools: keybot2, memtweak usw.)

Revo Uninstaller besorgt und benutzt -> Aura (und andere tools) erfolgreich deinstalliert
PC runtergefahren
kaltstart
DDR4 Ram leuchtet wieder wie es sein soll

Aura v1.04.21 wieder installiert -> zack speicher leuchtet nicht mehr und gleiche problem besteht wieder
Vorgang mit Revo wiederholt
Aura v1.04.09 installiert -> LED strips, board UND DDR4 leuchten

Was ich jetzt nicht ausprobiert habe ist im Aura das leuchtprogramm zu verändern z.B. von rainbow auf static, weil ich kein bock habe das es den RAM wieder K.O. haut.
Somit ist mein problem leider nur zu 90% gelöst und bin für vorschläge offen, damit alles so funktioniert wie es soll.


----------



## Bluebeard (12. Februar 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Information. Ich habe es hier mit dem Maximus IX Hero ausprobiert und hatte Probleme bis ich auf das neuste BIOS aktualisiert habe. Danach klappte es wieder ohne Probleme. Versucht mal Aura zu installieren und mal testweise keine Strips anzustecken. Wie verhält es sich dann?

Edit: Ich nehme es zurück. Ich mache die gleiche Erfahrung mit dem Unterschied, dass sich nur noch ein Stick aus dem Dual Kit Regeln lässt. Leuchten tun jedoch beide. Ich werde weiter probieren und schauen ob man es irgendwie lösen kann. Es wird wohl auf Updates von Aura und Corsair Link hinauslaufen.


----------



## daRk351 (12. Februar 2017)

Bluebeard schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Information. Ich habe es hier mit dem Maximus IX Hero ausprobiert und hatte Probleme bis ich auf das neuste BIOS aktualisiert habe. Danach klappte es wieder ohne Probleme. Versucht mal Aura zu installieren und mal testweise keine Strips anzustecken. Wie verhält es sich dann?
> 
> Edit: Ich nehme es zurück. Ich mache die gleiche Erfahrung mit dem Unterschied, dass sich nur noch ein Stick aus dem Dual Kit Regeln lässt. Leuchten tun jedoch beide. Ich werde weiter probieren und schauen ob man es irgendwie lösen kann. Es wird wohl auf Updates von Aura und Corsair Link hinauslaufen.



Hallo Bluebeard,

danke vorab für dein support. folgendes habe ich nach deinem post getan:

1. Aura v1.04.09 über Revo Uninstaller (anders gehts nicht) deinstalliert
2. LED strips von der mainboard schnittstelle (RGB_Header1) gelöst
3. reboot
4. im UEFI Bios update durchgeführt auf version (siehe screenshot)
5. ins windows gebootet -> RAM leuchten so wie es sein soll
6. LED strips NICHT angeschlossen, aber Aura v1.04.09 installiert -> die RAM LEDs schalten sich sofort aus. 

das ist leider ein sehr ungenügendes ergebnis 

Kannst du mir bitte deine äußerung genauer erklären *"...dass sich nur noch ein Stick aus dem Dual Kit Regeln lässt. Leuchten tun jedoch beide..."*

was meinst du mit regeln? ich dachte die RAM module können nur in der einen farbe pulsieren und man kann sie nicht ansteuern. ich habe zu mindestens in corsair link oder aura keine konfigurationsmöglichkeit dafür.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluebeard (17. Februar 2017)

Versuche bitte einmal auf die 4.3er Version von Clink downzugraden. Irgendwie grätscht bei mir die aktuelle Version nun auch dazwischen. Ärgerlich. Ich gebe es weiter.


----------



## daRk351 (17. Februar 2017)

Bluebeard schrieb:


> Versuche bitte einmal auf die 4.3er Version von Clink downzugraden. Irgendwie grätscht bei mir die aktuelle Version nun auch dazwischen. Ärgerlich. Ich gebe es weiter.




CorsairLink 4 v4.5.0.55 -> deinstalliert
CorsairLink 4 v4.3.0.154 -> installiert
Aura v1.04.09 -> installiert

DRAM LED schaltet weiterhin sofort aus


----------



## Bluebeard (17. Februar 2017)

Ich würde dir gerne eine Lösung präsentieren die funktioniert. Warum die DRAM LEDs bei dir komplett abschalten ist mir ein Rätsel. Ich habe es weitergeleitet und die Kollegen in der Produktentwicklung sind an der Sache dran. Auch im Zusammenspiel mit Asus. Es läuft auf zukünftige Updates von ASUS und CLINK aus.


----------



## daRk351 (17. Februar 2017)

das ist leider enttäuschend. danke dir für deinen einsatz. ich weis ja nicht wie eng ihr mit asus zusammenarbeitet, dass die sich jetzt auch um ein update bemühen, aber was mich als endverbraucher jetzt nervt wird bei euch in der entwicklung doch eher ne priorität D haben und es kommt vllt in 12 monaten ein update, wenn überhaupt. oder wie sieht das bei euch aus mit solchen "kleinigkeiten" ?


----------



## Bluebeard (3. März 2017)

Probiere bitte einmal folgendes. Installiere die Intel Management Engine version 11.6.0.1036 und aktiviere im BIOS unter den Memory Timing Settings -> SPD write "enabled"


----------



## daRk351 (4. März 2017)

Bluebeard schrieb:


> Probiere bitte einmal folgendes. Installiere die Intel Management Engine version 11.6.0.1036 und aktiviere im BIOS unter den Memory Timing Settings -> SPD write "enabled"



Intel Management Engine v11.6.0.1036 installiert
DRAM SPD Write "enabled"
Aura Lightning Control v1.04.21 installiert -> RAM LED schalten nach wie vor sofort aus 

PC runtergefahren
PC eingeschaltet -> während des booten leuchten beide RAM
PC meldet sich im windows an -> jetzt schaltet "nur" der RECHTE RAM LED aus ...


----------



## Bluebeard (4. März 2017)

Vielen Dank fürs probieren. Ich gebe es umgehend weiter. Sobald ich neue Infos habe, teile ich sie umgehend mit.

Sofern noch nicht geschehen, versuche bitte die 4.5.0.55 Version von Corsair Link wieder zu installieren.


----------



## daRk351 (4. März 2017)

Bluebeard schrieb:


> Vielen Dank fürs probieren. Ich gebe es umgehend weiter. Sobald ich neue Infos habe, teile ich sie umgehend mit.
> 
> Sofern noch nicht geschehen, versuche bitte die 4.5.0.55 Version von Corsair Link wieder zu installieren.



problem scheint *gelöst*

Corsair Link v4.5.0.55 -> installiert
Aura Lightning Control v1.04.*29*(neue version) installiert

Mainboard LED leuchtet, LED Strips (CableMod WideBeam) leuchtet *U N D* RAM LED *leuchtet!!!*

was auch immer das fehlende puzzleteil jetzt war, aber alles funktioniert wie es soll. ich bin dir unendlich dankbar für deine bemühungen und support. ein weiterer beweis, dass es die richtige entscheidung ist corsair produkte zu kaufen sind solche faktoren wie deine einsatzbereitschaft.


----------



## derschweizer (10. März 2017)

Was mich allerdings sehr wundert, das Corsair ihren LED RAM folgendermassen bewirbt::

LEBENDIGE LED-BELEUCHTUNGEinzigartige Farboptionen und benutzerdefinierte LED-Beleuchtung runden den Stil Ihres Systems ab.

Mein RAM pulsiert nur in Blau. 
Welche Software muss man denn nutzen um Farboptionen nutzen zu können?

vielen Dank im Vorraus.
stefan


----------



## Bluebeard (11. März 2017)

Vielen Dank für das Feedback! Super, dass es nun funktioniert. Es wird eine Kombination aus allen Tools sein. Ich drücke die Daumen, dass es weiterhin ohne Probleme funktioniert. Vielen Dank für deine Geduld und dein Verständnis in der Sache, auch wenn es verständlicherweise mehr als enttäuschend ist wenn die Funktion nicht gegeben ist.

Die Vengeance LED gibt es mit blauer, roter und weißer Beleuchtung. Die jeweiligen Module können immer nur in der gekauften Farboption statisch leuchten oder pulsieren.


----------



## daRk351 (11. März 2017)

Bluebeard schrieb:


> Die Vengeance LED gibt es mit blauer, roter und weißer Beleuchtung. Die jeweiligen Module können immer nur in der gekauften Farboption statisch leuchten oder pulsieren.



wie stellt man die denn statisch ein? ich kann das meines wissens in corsair link nicht konfigurieren. (ich möchte sie pulsierend, aber würde es trotzdem gerne wissen.)


----------



## Bluebeard (11. März 2017)

Idealerweise solltest du die Module in Corsair Link angezeigt bekommen und kannst dann auf die LED selbst klicken. Dann erscheint ein Fenster bei dem du statisch oder pulsierend auswählen kannst.


----------



## daRk351 (11. März 2017)

leider nein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluebeard (11. März 2017)

Dann im Moment so lassen. Eine neue Version befindet sich bereits im Test was unter anderen das Problem lösen sollte. Bitte um etwas Geduld.


----------



## DjTomCat (12. März 2017)

Bluebeard schrieb:


> Dann im Moment so lassen. Eine neue Version befindet sich bereits im Test was unter anderen das Problem lösen sollte. Bitte um etwas Geduld.



Ich stehe vor dem Gleichen Problem das die Module nicht Konfigurieren kann weil sie in der Software nicht angezeigt werden.


----------



## moker (20. August 2017)

Anscheinend hat die Sotware ein Update erhalten, denn man kann die Beleuchtung der Speicher auf statisch stellen. 

Was ich aber fragen wollte: Wird es die Möglichkeit geben, die Beleuchtung komplett auszuschalten? Wenn man abends einen Film schaut, dann stört die Beleuchtung leider.


----------

